# b2100d able to use a woods rm59-2 finish mower ok?



## wedge542 (May 17, 2020)

can the 2100 turn a rm59 ok,,,,pto turn in right direction?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

PTO turns the right way. The mower is heavy, unless you have a front loader on tractor you will need front weights. Front end of tractor will be light, and you could loose steering. As you are lifting mower while moving you pop a wheelie, and that might be bad thing to happen.


----------

